# live plant question



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

is it best to have live plants in your tank?..................if so what kinds?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes and it doesn't really matter what kind.
I like kabomba and amazon sword plants, but I usually have a mixture of a few kinds.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Whichever you think is best. I also like the amazons. Im not sure what kinda lighting you have but some plants need a lot of light, while others live long with lil or no light.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My experience is that swords need a lot of light (the ones I had died rather quickly, because I keep my tank lights dimmed).
Plants that did great are anubias, java fern (both have low light requirements and tough leafs) and vallisneria (but my reds loved to chew on them, so no long-term success).

And yes, live plants are always better, since they convert CO2 into oxygen, and absorb certain (potentially harmful) chemicals from the water.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I use swords in my tanks and I use regular plant lights. My P's have gotten use to the light and they are somewhat active when they are on.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I use swords, there are many types to use though


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It's better to use real plants with p's because plastic dosen't digest so good.


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

Many piranha owners, as well as myself, have successfully kept live plants with their fish. In my experience, my fish avoided trimming any java ferns, anarcharis, amazon swords or rotala indica

Plants I would avoid are any hygrophilias or anubias.

I strongly recommend you do research before buying plants. planted tank is a great site.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

*CLICK HERE FOR PROFILES/ REQUIRMENTS AND PICTURES OF A WIDE VARIETY OF DIFFERENT PLANT TYPES AND STYLES*


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

stay away from bunched plants, they never stay planted in piranha tanks


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I use Amazon Swords.


----------

